# Je suis enerve!!! (aidez moi s'il vous plait)



## pororom (23 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour a tous.

J&#8217;ai achete le 20 julliet un MacBook Pro Retina 15&#8217; version basique (c&#8217;est a dire celui avec 8GB et SSD 256).

Bon ça chaufe et je suis enerve&#8230; 

J&#8217;ai lu un peut partout et j&#8217;arrive a la conclusion que ça est provoqué pour Adobe Flash. 

Après j&#8217;ai lu aussi sur les forums officiels USA quil y a des problemes de chaufement avec les SSD Sandisk (et c&#8217;est mon cas j&#8217;ai un Sandisk).

Bon je sais pas quoi faire, mon ami avec un MBA Haswell regarde videos sur You Tube etc&#8230; sans problemes de chaufement&#8230; (même branché sur son écran IPS et avec le MBA ferme!!!)

J&#8217;ai acheté un écran fantastique précisement pour pouvoir aprecier sa qualite en regardant des videos etc&#8230; sur le net&#8230; et pour ça il faut avoir toujours Adobe Flash. 

J&#8217;ai pas éssaye encore en le branchant sur un écran et avec le Mac fermé&#8230; j&#8217;ai peur par dieu!!!) 

Je dois aller retourner le Mac (j&#8217;ai temps de retour jusqua le 03 aout) et le changer pour un Macbook Pro (sans retina)?

Je dois prendre rendez-vous avec un Genius pour voir s&#8217;ils changent mon Mac pour un autre avec SSD Samsung? 

Je dois utilise des autres options por regarder videos et TV online sur le net qui soit pas Adobe Flash?

C&#8217;est mon premier Mac et je sais pas si ça c&#8217;est possible et s&#8217;il est possible quel navigateur et quel plugin c&#8217;est le meilleur.

Je suis atentif a vos opinions et conseils ça chauffe et je suis enerve, serieux on parle de 2000eur environ!!!


----------



## jojo999922 (23 Juillet 2013)

Personnellement, il y a longtemps que flash sur Mac me cause des probl&#232;mes sur mon MacBook Pro 13" mid 2009. La seul solution est de passer par Google chrome pour les vid&#233;o en flash, le reste du syst&#232;me n'a pas besoin de le faire tourner en permanence. 
Comme l'aurai dit " LA VOIX " dans une &#233;mission d&#233;bile, " c'est tout pour le moment " .


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2013)

_Moi, je suis énervé parce que le titre du topic ne permet pas de deviner qu'il s'agit d'un problème de chauffe..._


----------



## MacSedik (23 Juillet 2013)

pororom a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> 
> Jai achete le 20 julliet un MacBook Pro Retina 15 version basique (cest a dire celui avec 8GB et SSD 256).
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

Oui le retina est sujet à des surchauffes, sinon échangez le contre un MacBook Air ? pour quoi prendre un retina juste pour regarder des vidéos sur le net? la machine est surdimensionnée pour ça... Sinon changez le titre du topic svp car on ne sait pas de vue ce que vous avez comme problème.. merci


----------



## pororom (23 Juillet 2013)

Desolé pour le probleme avec le titre...

Alors on peut plus que passer par google Chrome, mdr...


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2013)

pororom a dit:


> Jai acheté un écran fantastique précisement pour pouvoir aprecier sa qualite en regardant des videos etc sur le net et pour ça il faut avoir toujours Adobe Flash.



Ah bon ? La qualité des vidéos youtube est meilleure sur un écran retina ? C'est un peu n'importe quoi d'avoir pris un retina pour ça mais bon hein...


----------



## kaos (23 Juillet 2013)

Quelle merde cet ordinateur, et puis le delire de mettre autant de tune dans un ordi sans pouvoir ne serait ce qu'ajouter de la ram  faut une sacré paire de couille pour lâcher une telle somme .

Malheureusement pour toi, a part le sur élever ou le mettre sur un support ventilé , c'est le prix a payer pour cette qualité décran, les portables sont pas fait pour accueillir de grosse carte graphique sans payer le prix soit sur la cons batterie soit sur la chauffe et le bruit des ventilos .

Dans mon entourage proche,  je n'ai eu que des mauvais retours, ce sont des graphistes pro qui se sont laissés tentés, et ils s'en sont mordus les doigts, direction revente d'occasion et retour sur macbook pro 15 gonflé au SSD .


----------



## Galekal (23 Juillet 2013)

Au vu de la date d'achat, impossible d'incriminer un éventuel dépôt de poussière. Le Rétina coûte la peau des noix (les deux), et son système de refroidissement n'est visiblement pas optimisé pour les températures ambiantes caniculaires. Conclusion : il n'y a plus qu'a attendre le retour de l'hiver et faire un courant d'air pendant l'utilisation du MBP rétina.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Juillet 2013)

Il y a toujours eu des problèmes de chauffe avec les macbooks... Maintenant, la grande question (car ça m'étonnerait qu'ils te changent ton macbook) : as-tu vraiment besoin d'un macbook retina pour regarder des videos sur youtube ? Je serais toi, je ferai ce qui t'a été conseillé, à savoir le changer pour un macbook pro sans retina. Tu y gagneras au change (sérieusement, c'est quoi l'avantage du retina pour les vidéos sur youtube ? A ma connaissance (mais je peux me tromper), la résolution du macbook pro normal suffit pour les plus hautes résolutions sur youtube).
Après, dans les possibilités, tu peux mettre une sorte de support ventilé dessous, histoire de le rafraîchir un peu, mais ça n'apportera pas une solution radicale.


----------



## G.Poncet (23 Juillet 2013)

Moi je suis désolé je possede un retina 15" de Juin basic à part le proco a 2.7 et malgré les 30° de mon appart' aucun soucis de chauffe ? 
Ventilo a 2000trs (donc inaudible) et tempé des processeurs 60° a l'instant sur une navigation safari et mail + un film 1080p avec VLC et aucun soucis avec flash.
Donc je ne défend pas le retina mais arreter de faire d'un cas une généralité ! 
C'était mon coup de gueule 
Guy


----------



## FJSonin (23 Juillet 2013)

Vu qu'il a été acheté le 20 juillet, oui tu peux le ramener sans motif, il te suffit de voir un vendeur en applestore et de tout apporter (boite et tout). Ils te feront un échange ou un remboursement sans sourciller.
Apres pour le problème de chauffe on peut rien y faire a part utiliser son ordi dans un frigo. 

Mais vu comme tu es decu, je te conseille de choisir le remboursement et de t'orienter vers une autre machine, pas forcement Apple d'ailleurs.


----------



## Arlekin (23 Juillet 2013)

pororom a dit:


> Bon je sais pas quoi faire, mon ami avec un MBA Haswell regarde videos sur You Tube etc&#8230; sans problemes de chaufement&#8230; (même branché sur son écran IPS et avec le MBA ferme!!!)



Vu ta déception, je pense que tu devrais prendre un MBA Haswell comme ton ami (qui lui semble si parfait ^^), et tu serais moins en colère d'avoir claqué "seulement" 999 euros au lieu des 2 000 pour le rétina .

Pour ma part, mon rétina de bientôt 1 an (fin Août), est silencieux. Oui il chauffe, c'est indéniable, mais pas plus qu'un portable PC selon moi, d'ailleurs je ne l'entend que quand je le sollicite (jeu, graphisme, photo ....) . J'ai Flash d'installé, safari et point barre, aucune spécificité pour regarder des vidéo. On ne peut allier puissance et finesse sans concession


----------



## Rimtape (24 Juillet 2013)

Arlekin a dit:


> Oui il chauffe, c'est indéniable, mais pas plus qu'un portable PC selon moi, d'ailleurs je ne l'entend que quand je le sollicite (jeu, graphisme, photo ....) . J'ai Flash d'installé, safari et point barre, aucune spécificité pour regarder des vidéo. On ne peut allier puissance et finesse sans concession



 ... Pour une utilisation basique il ne chauffe pas forcément, mais lorsque je passe au traitement vidéo, là il chauffe. C'est tout à fait normal


----------



## PDD (24 Juillet 2013)

Mon Rétina 15" est beaucoup moins chaud que mon ancien MBP core 2 duo pour le même usage, donc tous les MBPR ne "chauffent" pas...Dans mon cas 50° actuellement malgré la "canicule" et ventilos toujours à 2000 t/m.


----------



## Rimtape (24 Juillet 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Mon Rétina 15" est beaucoup moins chaud que mon ancien MBP core 2 duo pour le même usage, donc tous les MBPR ne "chauffent" pas...Dans mon cas 50° actuellement malgré la "canicule" et ventilos toujours à 2000 t/m.



Pouvez-vous me donner le nom d'une application sympa et gratuite de préférence pour pouvoir visualiser tous ces éléments s'il vous plaît ? (T°C, t/m pour les ventilos, etc.)

Merci


----------



## FJSonin (24 Juillet 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Mon Rétina 15" est beaucoup moins chaud que mon ancien MBP core 2 duo pour le même usage, donc tous les MBPR ne "chauffent" pas...Dans mon cas 50° actuellement malgré la "canicule" et ventilos toujours à 2000 t/m.



Permets moi d'en douter fortement... Il fait quelle température chez toi ? (enfin là où tu l'utilises)


----------



## ness_Du_frat (24 Juillet 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Pouvez-vous me donner le nom d'une application sympa et gratuite de préférence pour pouvoir visualiser tous ces éléments s'il vous plaît ? (T°C, t/m pour les ventilos, etc.)
> 
> Merci



SmcFanControl est très bien.


----------



## Rimtape (24 Juillet 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> SmcFanControl est très bien.



Merci


----------



## pororom (24 Juillet 2013)

Merci a tous pour vos opinions.

Bon il y a plus de raisons pour lesquelles j'ai acheté le modèle retina.

J'ai des problèmes visuelles et je suis habitué a un écran IPS 24 pouces.

J'aime bien aussi la photo et je fais mes petites choses avec...

Alors c'est pour tout ça que je suis surpris avec le chauffement quil a en régardant un simple video sur YouTube après 5m...

J'ai concerté un Genius Bar chez moi pour le Samedi vour ce quils peut me dire autour tout ça.

Faut préciser aussi que chez moi (Espagne) la chaleur en éte est vraiment brullante...

D'abord en atendant le Genius vais éssayer avec la desinstalation du Adobe Flash, avec le navigateur Chrome et avec l'aplication SmcFanControl  pour voir coment ça marche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------

SmcFanControl installe (il y a 5m j'ai allumé le Mac et je suis avec Safari et le Forum seulement ouvert), il montre ça:

Fan left: 2200
Fan right: 2000
Temperature: 50º


----------



## Lucieaus (24 Juillet 2013)

Si tu tiens à rester avec Safari, installes ClicktoPlugin.
Ca permet de faire basculer l'immense majorité des videos en flash dans le format HTML5, et ainsi en finir avec la surchauffe liée à Flash Player.


----------



## pororom (24 Juillet 2013)

Testé les derniers 30 minutes avec Chrome ouvert en regardant en live la retransmission du mondial de natation sur le site sportif du TVE (ils utilise Flash Player).

*SmcFanControl:*

Temperature: 65-75º
Fan left: 2200
Fan right: 2005

*Moniteur d'activité:*

Navigateur chrome usage: CPU 5-6 MEMOIRE 150 MB

Chrome helper usage (c'est l'script flash player je crois): CPU 5-6 MEMOIRE 150 MB

Ça vous semble acceptable?


----------



## G.Poncet (24 Juillet 2013)

j'ai peu être une solution pour ton problème de chauffe, télécharge Gfxcardstatus et dit moi sur quelle CG tu tourne (intégrée ou dédiée) car si je force l'utilisation de la carte dédiée sur une vidéo je constate effectivement une montée de température (a peu près comme toi), chose que je n'ai pas avec la carte intégré.
Pour info sur un rétina de base avec I7 2.7 dans une chambre a 30° et sur mes genoux en navigation simple sur safari je suis a 51° et 2160 RPM a gauche 2000 a droite au niveau des ventilos


----------



## pororom (24 Juillet 2013)

Merci, je viens de l'installer.

Le Test que je viens de faire te semble acceptable?



> Testé les derniers 30 minutes avec Chrome ouvert en regardant en live la retransmission du mondial de natation sur le site sportif du TVE (ils utilise Flash Player).
> 
> *SmcFanControl:*
> 
> ...


----------



## G.Poncet (24 Juillet 2013)

tout dépend de la chaleur de ta piece et de l'emplacement du mac, mais ca me parait un peu elever quand meme ... sachant que sur mon mac (le meme que toi) je tourne un peu en dessous (60° max sur les coeurs) malgré une utilisation clairement pas optimisé, j'ajouterai qu'il ne faut pas oublier qu'il est normal que le mac chauffe et te paraisse chaud étant donné sa finesse et puis 75° avec des ventirad au repos (2000RPM) c'est très loin d'être alarmant pour le processeur ... d'ailleurs les PC ne font que très rarement mieux niveau température, je modère donc ton inquiétude,
et pour Gfxcardstatus vérifie que flash ne te bascule pas ta CG en dédiée, ca m'est déjà arrivé et cela expliquerai en partie ta température un peu plus élevée


----------



## kaos (26 Juillet 2013)

Avec la chaleur des vacances, je me suis fais livré ça dans le sud, c'est pas ventilé mais pour 17 euros, c'est beau, et ça fait son taff !!


----------



## lastnero (26 Juillet 2013)

pororom a dit:


> Merci, je viens de l'installer.
> 
> Le Test que je viens de faire te semble acceptable?


 
Oui ca semble correcte (apparemment tu es en Espagne et il fait chaud).
Le ventilos ne tournent pas vraiment plus vite, tu ne dois pas les entendre, la température est plus qu'acceptable.

Après, un truc à faire avant d'acheter un portable : En magasin, ils sont souvent exposés et allumés toute la journée (sans activité poussée). Donc bon moyen pour glisser un main sous l'ordi pour voir s'il est chaud.

J'ai fais ce test en apple store, la différence est impréssionante entre les MBP et les rétinas ! Sans activité, l'écran demande beaucoup de ressource déjà et suffit à faire chauffer l'ordinateur (je rappelle quand même qu'ils sont allumés toute la journée, donc la chaleur a le temps de se propager sur l'alu)!


----------



## Rimtape (26 Juillet 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Avec la chaleur des vacances, je me suis fais livré ça dans le sud, c'est pas ventilé mais pour 17 euros, c'est beau, et ça fait son taff !!



Ouais ! C'est design ! Je prends ! Merci !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Juillet 2013)

Sinon, moi j'ai pris le iLap : http://www.raindesigninc.com/ilap.html
J'en suis très contente, en plus il y a un support pour les poignets, mon mac me tranchait la peau des bras avec son bord coupant merdique.


----------



## Rimtape (26 Juillet 2013)

Il a l'air de bonne facture mais je ne suis pas convaincu de son design (coussins, etc). Je suis tenté par celui-ci : http://www.amazon.fr/Griffin-%C3%A9l%C3%A9vateur-plastique-Aluminium-Ordinateur/dp/B0044RUSZM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_1

Je cherche un support n'ayant pas de surface "pleine", juste des branches histoire que le mac puisse respirer.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Juillet 2013)

Oui, il a l'air bien. Moi, les coussins, c'était une obligation, j'avais carrément des coupures au niveau des avant-bras (je passe tout mon temps dessus. Le mien est un 17", donc quand je tape, les avant-bras se retrouvent pile sur le machin coupant).
Sinon, tu peux tenter de prendre un truc avec ventilateur intégré. J'en ai un que j'avais acheté pour trois fois rien à Hong Kong (donc une petite merde), et quand l'ordi commence à chauffer, genre travail sur photoshop ou flash, je le mets sur le iLap, et ça aide un peu. Alors si tu prends un truc vraiment pas mal, ça devrait bien refroidir.


----------



## Rimtape (26 Juillet 2013)

Oui, pourquoi pas un équipé d'un système de ventilation ... Mais j'aime le côté design de celui là ... Ceux qui contiennent des ventilateurs ont une allure futuriste quelque fois, ce qui ne m'attire pas forcément ^^


----------



## vinz_uk (26 Juillet 2013)

Je possède aussi un MBPr entrée de gamme 2012 et je n'ai pas à me plaindre de la chaleur. 

J'avais un MBP 15" 2010 en 1680x1050 mate avant. 

Certes il chauffait un peu moins, faisait un chouillia moins de bruit mais au final, la puissance est au moins multipliée par 2, le poids a perdu 25%, il est 25% plus fin et plus autonome, donc au final, je ne regrette absolument pas mon classique. Sans parler de l'écran, qui bien qu'il soit malheureusement brillant, est incomparablement meilleur que celui du classique. 

J'utilise Fancontrol sur mon Retina (comme sur mon ancien MBP) car je trouve qua la gestion des ventilos par Apple par défaut laisse trop chauffer la machine avant d'embaler la soufflerie. 

Cas typique sur le Retina, l faut que le CPU dépasse les 100°C pour que les ventilateurs daignent s'exciter un peu. La machine est donc brulante et met du temps à refroidir. 

Je l'ai paramétré pour qu'à partir de 60°C, les ventilos accélèrent progressivement et une fois à 90°C, ils turbinent à 6000rpm. 

Certes le Mac est un peu plus bruyant, mais reste plus frais. 

Dans 90% des cas, il reste inaudible, même en regardant des vidéos en flash, donc il reste sous la barre des 60-65°C. 

A partir de 70°C, ca devient audible dans une pièce calme, mais il faut déjà bien tirer sur le CPU. 

Hier j'ai fait un test, j'ai chargé le CPU à 100% et au bout de 30 min, le CPU était à 85°C et les ventilos à 5000rpm. 

Le mac était chaud mais pas brulant. Température de la pièce à 27,5°C. 

Et si je me souviens bien, je crois que j'avais vu un test fait par Pascal TTH qui faisait la comparaison sur le même test, à savoir charger le CPU à fond sur un MBP 2011, un MBP 2012 et un Retina 2012, et au final, c'est le Retina qui chauffait le moins et qui faisait le moins de bruit.


----------



## magicworld170 (28 Juillet 2013)

Il fait très chaud chez moi depuis une semaine, mon macbook tourne en permanence (le retina 13), je n'ai aucun soucis de surchauffe, je n'entends pas les ventilos uniquement quand je joue à des jeux tel que les sims, ils se déclenchent à 4000trs. 

Donc, je sais pas pourquoi le tiens chauffe ^^


----------



## bibyfok (28 Juillet 2013)

vinz_uk a dit:


> Je possède aussi un MBPr entrée de gamme 2012 et je n'ai pas à me plaindre de la chaleur.
> 
> J'avais un MBP 15" 2010 en 1680x1050 mate avant.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Comment programmes-tu qu'a partir de XX° les ventillos commencent a tourner?
Moi je ne peux que choisir la vitesse de base sur smcfancontrol.


----------



## Bashaut (28 Juillet 2013)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Si tu tiens à rester avec Safari, installes ClicktoPlugin.
> Ca permet de faire basculer l'immense majorité des videos en flash dans le format HTML5, et ainsi en finir avec la surchauffe liée à Flash Player.



Wow merci beaucoup Lucieaus d'avoir partagé ce plugin que je ne connaissais pas. Ca marche vraiment bien.

Je vais peut-être finalement me résoudre à revenir à Safari, SAUF, s'il existe le même plugin (conversion instantannée Flash vers HTML5) pour Chrome. Connaissez-vous un équivalent ?

Merci !


----------



## diegue (28 Juillet 2013)

Depuis quelques jours mon MBA 11" (déc 2013) a vraiment tendance à chauffer beaucoup,  même en utilisation plus que basique (pas de video, de lourdes applis). Les 28/30° ambiants y sont certainement pour quelque chose !
Quant à rendre ton Retina, pourquoi pas ! mais il m'est déjà arrivé de ne pas acheter une tablette car logiquement elle était cher (iPad mini) : résultat j'en ai acheté une autre que j'ai abandonné au bout de 6 mois pour prendre un iPad mini !! (je suis peut-être spécial, mais si tu as acheté un Retina c'est que tu en as envie, alors réfléchis bien !)


----------



## vinz_uk (28 Juillet 2013)

BiByFoK a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment programmes-tu qu'a partir de XX° les ventillos commencent a tourner?
> Moi je ne peux que choisir la vitesse de base sur smcfancontrol.


Bonsoir, 

Je n'utilise pas SMCFanContol, mais FanControl. 

Pour s'en servir sur le Retina, il faut effectuer une petite bidouille expliquée sur ce topic de Mac Rumors pour que ca fonctionne. 

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1507063


----------



## ValentinH (29 Juillet 2013)

Je trouve que 50° c'est très raisonnable, tout comme 65.
Mon MBA mid-2011 d'entrée de gamme en 11" chauffe bien plus.
En déplacement, sur mes genoux etc il tourne à 55-60° avec le ventilos entre 4 et 5 000 tpm.
Quand je regarde une vidéo en flash, la température monte facilement à 70-75°.

Quand je l'ai acheté, je m'en inquiétais pas mal (puisque mon MB Blanc ne chauffais pas autant), mais bon, ça fait 2 ans qu'il tourne sans problèmes  (changement bientôt, vivement les MBPr Haswell)


----------



## crazyferengi (29 Juillet 2013)

achète un support zalman (attention a la TAILLE )

MAIS fait toi changer le mac pour un neuf

IL est absolument anormal de voir um mbp chauffer pour si peux
mon cousin fait des bétas pour adobe et la le mac chauffe c'est normal claro
et il a toujours son support avec lui

sur ebay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Computers...w=zalman+notebook+cooler&LH_PrefLoc=3&_sop=15

*le mien*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zalman-ZM...Computing_LaptopAccess_RL&hash=item1e7c1cd4b5

plus grand mais top
http://www.amazon.fr/Zalman-ZMNC350...ds=zalman+refroidissement+ordinateur+portable

cherche sur les comparateurs les prix sont variables


----------



## pororom (29 Juillet 2013)

Bon après avoir visité l'Apple Store et avoir parlé avec un Genius ils mon demandé de retourner le Mac pour le remplacer par un de nouveau (j'étais encore dedans le temps pour le changement/remboursement). 

Ils ont dis qu'il était pas normal les températures que j'avais. En plus on a fait un test et on a arrive presque aux 90º après 3 minutes avec un tour virtuel qui utilise Flash sur une web.

Bon maintenant ça marche beaucoup mieux, dans les paramètres que vous avez décrit dans le post.

Merci a tous pour votre aide 

A tout ça j'aimerais poser une petite question autour de l'extension Safari ClicktoFlash...

J'utilise régulièrement un service de musique online appelle Naxos Music Library qui utilise Flash pour écouter la musique. J'ai essayé d'y accéder avec Safari et ClicktoFlash installé mais il a été pas possible d'écouter la musique, j'ai du utiliser Chrome avec son plugin flash incorporé pour pouvoir utiliser correctement l'application.

ClicktoFlash fonctionne correctement seulement avec les vidéos? 

Avec la musique streaming en flash il a pas fonctionné...


----------



## altimac (30 Juillet 2013)

Un MacBook Pro, c'est Pro, ca veut dire que c'est puissant (gros CPU, gros GPU). Qui dit puissant dit forte production de chaleur (ou alors ca peut rester "froid" mais faut une grosse machine (gros volume) et/ou gros ventilateur/moyen de dissipation thermique (bruyant/encombrant)). C'est une loi physique : plus y'a de puissance plus c'est gros. (regarde les moteur electriques, les transformateurs, les moteur thermiques  etc...)
Apple et la technologie aidant, bien sur on arrive à faire toujours plus puissant dans plus petit chaque année, mais la loi s'applique toujours à chaque génération de machine.

Un macbook air, c'est pas fait pour être puissant (cpu "peu puissant" (ca reste des monstres), pas de GPU), donc ca chauffe pas trop. CQFD.


----------



## edd72 (30 Juillet 2013)

Ca veut rien dire.

Les Macbook Pro C2D ne chauffaient pas comme cela.
Peut-être que la conception actuelle des MBP (qui a été pensée pour les C2D et est restée la même) n'est plus adaptée aux Core iX en terme de refroidissement.


Et MacBook "Pro" ne veut pas dire que c'est puissant, c'est juste le nom du modèle...
(à l'origine ça voulait juste dire que la coque était en alu et non en plastique et qu'il y avait quelques petits trucs en plus tel que le retro-éclairage; CPU, GPU et RAM étaient identiques aux Macbook "non Pro")


----------



## robertodino (30 Juillet 2013)

Le problème devrait être réglé avec la plateforme Haswell.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Le problème devrait être réglé avec la plateforme Penryn, Arrendale, Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell.


 
C'est pas avec Broadwell ?


----------



## robertodino (31 Juillet 2013)

Ton Rétina chauffe, le miens qui sera une Rev B ne chauffera pas autant, on parie?


----------



## thun (31 Juillet 2013)

Moi j'en ai une plus grosse que la tienne :rateau:


----------

